# salesmen commission scale



## Tim Krause (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering what you folks pay your salsemen. Is it a percentage of the job total, or is it worked out based on man hours on the job. What happens if he under bids or overbids (if there is such a thing as overbidding). What if he is a part time salesmen and part time production staff. Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 27, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> I was wondering what you folks pay your salsemen. Is it a percentage of the job total, or is it worked out based on man hours on the job. What happens if he under bids or overbids (if there is such a thing as overbidding). What if he is a part time salesmen and part time production staff. Any feed back would be appreciated.



I do all my own selling, I have entertained the thought of using
a part time power seller to keep me busy. We have a hack here
that tops, does damage and stays busy all the time but he has
a way with the words. I am not a story teller type like most good
salesmen,I know a guy that can sell a dirty handkerchief and make
you think it was Elvis's. There are truly gifted salesmen and they
sometimes turn into politicians!


----------



## ASD (Feb 28, 2008)

sales men's crew - crews over head is $xxxx per month they get XX% of net profit


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 28, 2008)

ASD said:


> sales men's crew - crews over head is $xxxx per month they get XX% of net profit



Explain that better.


----------



## ASD (Feb 28, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Explain that better.



the sales man is responsible for keeping lets say 20% of your CO. working
so you add up what it takes to keep the doors open (you should know what every little thing in your CO. cost!!!!!)

then the sale men is paid XX% for sales over that amount


----------



## Tim Krause (Feb 29, 2008)

asd -

so on average, how much do your salesmen make on selling a days worth of work? does the extra cost of paying a dedicated salesmen impact the number of bids won? 
thanks.


----------



## ASD (Mar 2, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> asd -
> 
> so on average, how much do your salesmen make on selling a days worth of work?



about 10% of the job


----------



## ASD (Mar 2, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> asd - does the extra cost of paying a dedicated salesmen impact the number of bids won?
> thanks.



the more people you have biding work the more you have a chance to get


----------



## af7850 (Mar 2, 2008)

ASD:

Is a salesperson working for you responsible for producing his own leads? Or does he sell jobs that come in off of you advertising?

Just curious, what type of leads would you give him - yellow pages, internet, etc?


----------



## ASD (Mar 2, 2008)

af7850 said:


> ASD:
> 
> Is a salesperson working for you responsible for producing his own leads? Or does he sell jobs that come in off of you advertising



yes and yes


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 3, 2008)

We pay a salary plus commission, but we're not implementing a cap on that so that your salary plus commission cannot exceed 20% of your gross sales.

Commission is paid when your customers pay. You forfeit your commission if your bid is below cost.


----------



## ASD (Mar 3, 2008)

Nickrosis said:


> We pay a salary plus commission, but we're not implementing a cap on that so that your salary plus commission cannot exceed 20% of your gross sales.
> 
> Commission is paid when your customers pay. You forfeit your commission if your bid is below cost.



we do not put a cap on Commission because that would not motivate the sales crew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if i were selling and getting close to the cap y would i try to sell any more work in that time frame???????????


----------

